# Software for Macs?



## paige.hart (Jul 23, 2009)

I run a relatively new catering/event planning company (started Dec '08!). We're doing well (amazing in this economy, right?), and are expanding and want to "professionalize" our business a bit more and invest in some GOOD catering software. Of course we loved caterease, but it doesn't work on Mac! 
I was curious if anyone knew of an AWESOME catering software or program that is Apple friendly?
Thanks ahead of time for any advice!!


----------



## chef adam barski (Jul 16, 2009)

I really don't know if this will help but I tried doing a search for you and this is what I had found. I am not familiar myself, but you could look into these products!?

Sorry if it wasn't any help!:blush:


----------



## munro epaphras (Aug 4, 2009)

*Xee* is a lightweight, fast and convenient image viewer and browser. It is designed to be a serious tool for image viewing and management, with a sleek and powerful interface. 
Xee is useful as a more powerful replacement for Preview, or most any other image viewer available on Mac OS X. It is very fast, and uses less memory than most other image viewing tools. It also uses OpenGL to display and scroll images much more smoothly than other viewers. Its interface is highly streamlined and has easily configurable keyboard shortcuts.

Online Schools


----------

